# Reconnecting The Battery



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

This rookie needs your help! I winterized my Outback according to everything I read to include removing the battery and putting it in the basement. Now that the weather has gotten (somewhat) nice, I figured it was safe to do a few things to the RV...like reconnecting the battery. Problem: I don't remember how the wires go!!! I have two black wires and one white one.

My thinking: both black wires go to the positive post and the white one is the negative. Can someone please educate this rookie???

Thanks.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes black to + and white to -. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8505 . Do you have a power jack? James


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> Yes black to + and white to -. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8505 . Do you have a power jack? James


Thanks dude. What is a power jack and why do I need it?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Southpaw said:


> Thanks dude. What is a power jack and why do I need it?


You don't if you like cranking up and down your tongue by hand aka the "arm strong" jack.

Search tongue jack for many aftermarket options, Atwood is what I have and recommend but there are many others out there.

Again not necessary but nice.

Good luck.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, the power jack! Yes, I had one installed when I purchased my rv.
Wondering what that had to do with my battery quesiton???


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

More than likely the other black cable mentioned was for your electric jack, hence the post.

Without the jack you would only have 1 black and 1 white cable.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> Yes black to + and white to -. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=8505 . Do you have a power jack? James


Thanks dude. What is a power jack and why do I need it?
[/quote]
It's for cutting the time it takes to hitch up and unhitch the TT from the TV. All you need to do is push the button while holding your beverage of choice in the other hand. James


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

OH! That is what the second black wire is. I thought it was for the break-away wire. Thanks everyone for the education lesson.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Southpaw said:


> OH! That is what the second black wire is. I thought it was for the break-away wire. Thanks everyone for the education lesson.


That also answers the question on why you were asked if you had a power jack.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Knowing which color goes where is good, but one, the neg side, always goes to the chassis as ground. Usually close to the battery


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

And for battery safety you ALWAYS hook up the Positive side first, then the Negative. Less likely to get a dangerous spark tht way. I have seen a battery blow up in a guys face before, he almost went blind from it, that was in high school in automotive class. I have never forgot it and always remembered that rule. Please use care with batteries, they are little bombs if you are not and it is easy to get careless..


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

russlg said:


> And for battery safety you ALWAYS hook up the Positive side first, then the Negative. Less likely to get a dangerous spark tht way. I have seen a battery blow up in a guys face before, he almost went blind from it, that was in high school in automotive class. I have never forgot it and always remembered that rule. Please use care with batteries, they are little bombs if you are not and it is easy to get careless..


When I put in my bettery switch on the tongue, I changed the wires coluor so the red goes on the plus and the black on the neg...the way it should be.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GSJ said:


> And for battery safety you ALWAYS hook up the Positive side first, then the Negative. Less likely to get a dangerous spark tht way. I have seen a battery blow up in a guys face before, he almost went blind from it, that was in high school in automotive class. I have never forgot it and always remembered that rule. Please use care with batteries, they are little bombs if you are not and it is easy to get careless..


When I put in my bettery switch on the tongue, I changed the wires coluor so the red goes on the plus and the black on the neg...the way it should be.
[/quote]

Remember it is more of a house then a car so the ground being white is not that wrong.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

russlg said:


> And for battery safety you ALWAYS hook up the Positive side first, then the Negative. Less likely to get a dangerous spark tht way. I have seen a battery blow up in a guys face before, he almost went blind from it, that was in high school in automotive class. I have never forgot it and always remembered that rule. Please use care with batteries, they are little bombs if you are not and it is easy to get careless..


russlg- I made that simple mistake last summer, reversed the wires and shorted out my radio.







Does the radio have a fuse in it that I can replace? Yea, I also had to replace the two 30 amp fuses on the fuse box. Thankfully the local dealer just reopened their valley store that previous spring and they gave me two new ones at no charge!


----------

